# Lemond Sarthe Help Needed!!



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I know, I know. Lemond has been discontinued. Still I've been looking for one of these since 2007. I like the color scheme for that year and they seem to be hard to come by. Sure it's a steel frame, but that adds to my desire to own one. My carbon and aluminum frame bikes are great but having a reasonably-priced steel frame road bike is what I really want. Could someone help? By the way, 60 cm is my frame size of preference and any year would desireable at this point (eventhough I still prefer the '07)


----------



## MEisen2000 (Apr 18, 2003)

Patrol the craigslist in Madison, WI. I have seen a few of these around town along with a lot of the other Lemonds (alp'd huez, mallot jaune and buenos aires especially), often being used as commuters even. My wife rides a Mallot Jaune which she loves, we got a killer deal on it last year as it was a 07 NOS frame the shop built up with a 10 speed ultegra build kit mostly, everything new for $900. I think they had 6-10 of them that they built up and sold initially. Anyway, I see lemonds on there all the time, check it out.

And you probably already know this but Lemonds tend to have long top tubes for their size(usually seat tub +1-2 cm). Great if you are super flexible or have a long torso compared to your height. My wife and a friend of mine both found Lemonds to be a perfect fit off the shelf for this reason.


----------



## MEisen2000 (Apr 18, 2003)

There are like five lemonds on there right now...no Sarthes currently but I'd keep checking.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks I'll just keep looking.


----------

